# Chicken Lemon Ricotta Pasta



## Kylie1969 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chicken Lemon Ricotta Pasta (2 servings)*

5 oz. dry linguine
2 chicken thighs, skinned and bone-in
1 Tbs olive oil
Salt & pepper
3 strips thick cut bacon, diced
1/4 cup red onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
3 Tbs lemon juice
1 1/2 Tbs dijon mustard
1 Tbs clover honey
1/4 ricotta cheese
1 1/2 tsp lemon zest
2 green onions, diced
Drizzle olive oil over chicken and season with salt and pepper. Grill on heavy grill skillet on pan until done, let cool and then remove meat from the bones and chop, set aside.

While chicken cooks bring a pot of salted water to boil.  Cook pasta until al dente.

Dice three strips of thick cut bacon and fry in heavy pan until crispy. Using a slotted spoon to transfer bacon to a paper towel line plate, set aside. Reserve 2 Tbs of bacon drippings. Saute red onion and garlic in bacon drippings until soft.

Add dice chicken and cook for about 2 minutes.

Whisk together, lemon juice, honey and dijon mustard.  Add lemon mixture to pan and cook until sauce just begins to thicken about 1 minute, add ricotta and stir.  Stir ricotta until smooth and creamy. There will be a bit of grainy texture, if you like you could also use cream cheese or mascarpone.

Add drained cooked pasta, green onion and lemon zest to pan, toss until evenly coated.

Serve and garnish with bacon.

*Note: We substituted the Ricotta Cheese with Cream Cheese, so we have not tried it with the ricotta as yet*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

That sounds really good!

Thanks, Kylie!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 11, 2012)

Buonasera Kylie,

Today, I had prepared your recipe however, I had used :

1) home made Ricotta ( to use it up, as I am going to Puglia on Friday)
2) Pure Mountain Eucalytus Honey ( do not have Clove Honey in Madrid ) 
3) Jabugo Pata Negra Jamón: Jabugo, Huelva, Spain Black Foot Ham 
*** Had Ham to finish 
4) Chicken Breast ( had ingredient )
5) spring onions 
6) Tagliatelli ( had ingredient )

Thanks for posting the recipe, it is Lovely ... I had prepared same way as your recipe stated ... Delightful dish. Just a few subs ... 

Ciao, 
Kind Regards,
Margaux.


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Chicken Lemon Ricotta Pasta (2 servings)
> 
> 5 oz. dry linguine
> 2 chicken thighs, skinned and bone-in
> ...



This sounds really good, and it has bacon!  Yum.


----------



## Alix (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Kylie! I'll be making this very soon!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 11, 2012)

Your very welcome guys 

We have had this a few times now and it is very tasty indeed 

Enjoy!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 12, 2012)

kylie......yummmmmmmmmmmmm!
Harry


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad you approve Harry 

Do try it...very nice...we have had it a couple of times now and are having it again next week


----------

